# Autoverkauf bei Autoscout, was muss ich beachten?



## PhoenixEX (15. April 2015)

Hey Leute,

ich verkaufe mein Auto bei Autoscout
Habe das noch nie gemacht und habe dementsprechend Fragen

1.)Was muss ich beachten?

2.)Muss ich mein Auto vorher bei der Versicherung abmelden
Ich möchte ja nicht weiter für das Auto zahlen?

3.)Was mache ich mit meinem Fahrzeugschein und Kennzeichen?

Wäre nett, wenn jemand eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung hätte
Ist mein erstes Auto gewesen und kenne mich wirklich nicht beim Verkauf aus
Danke
MfG


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. April 2015)

http://ww2.autoscout24.de/info/ratgeber/verkauf.aspx   hier mal ein anfang, vielei schreiben ja hier noch welche was rein, ansonsten mal googlen.


----------



## PhoenixEX (15. April 2015)

Perfekt
Danke
Falls dennoch jemand tips hat immer gerne


----------



## fctriesel (15. April 2015)

1. Zuerst kassieren, dann Papiere und Fahrzeug übergeben.
2. Nein, das geschieht automatisch bei Um- oder Abmeldung bei der Behörde.
3. Wenn du das Fahrzeug abgemeldet übergibst gehst du mit Kennzeichen und Papieren auf die Behörde, wenn du das Fahrzeug angemeldet übergibst bekommt der Käufer alles. Zu empfehlen ist ersteres.


----------



## s-icon (15. April 2015)

Wenn du das Geld sofort einzahlst bist du zumindestens sicher, was Falschgeld betrifft


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2015)

fctriesel schrieb:


> 1. Zuerst kassieren, dann Papiere und Fahrzeug übergeben.
> 2. Nein, das geschieht automatisch bei Um- oder Abmeldung bei der Behörde.
> 3. Wenn du das Fahrzeug abgemeldet übergibst gehst du mit Kennzeichen und Papieren auf die Behörde, wenn du das Fahrzeug angemeldet übergibst bekommt der Käufer alles. Zu empfehlen ist ersteres.


Wenn er abgemeldet ist kommen doch höchstens noch die Hyänen, als Privatmann hat man ja eher selten ein rotes Kennzeichen oder Kurzzeitkennzeichen usw.


----------



## T-Drive (16. April 2015)

Lass es angemeldet, ist besser wegen evtl. Probefahrt. Aber dann im Kaufvertrag unbedingt Datum UND Uhrzeit der Fahrzeug, Papiere und Schlüsselübergabe eintragen, ist Versicherungstechnisch wichtig falls dem Käufer etwas passieren sollte BEVOR er das Auto umgemeldet hat.


----------



## Joselman (16. April 2015)

T-Drive schrieb:


> Lass es angemeldet, ist besser wegen evtl. Probefahrt. Aber dann im Kaufvertrag unbedingt Datum UND Uhrzeit der Fahrzeug, Papiere und Schlüsselübergabe eintragen, ist Versicherungstechnisch wichtig falls dem Käufer etwas passieren sollte BEVOR er das Auto umgemeldet hat.



Viel Spaß wenn der Käufer dann nicht umgehend ummeldet und noch richtig ******** baut. Sowas zu empfehlen finde ich richtig dämlich! Probefahrt hin oder her.

Melde die Karre ab!


----------



## Abductee (16. April 2015)

Wer kauft ohne Probefahrt ein Auto?


----------



## Joselman (16. April 2015)

Jeder der sowas Gewerblich macht z.B.

Man kann auch den Wagen angemeldet lassen bis man einen Käufer hat und meldet dann ab. Übergabe macht man einfach 1-2 Tage später. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (16. April 2015)

Man sollte beim Vertrag auf jeden Fall die Uhrzeit vermerken, gerade in zu verhindern, dass der Käufer den Wagen mit dem alten Kennzeichen überführt (bis vor seine Haustür darf er noch mit Deiner Zulassung fahren)  und auf Deine Rechnung Mist baut. 

Kleiner Tipp: Gib im Inserat nur deine E-Mail-Adresse und den Ort an, wo der Wagen zu besichtigen ist. Man weiß nie, was passiert, wenn man seine Telefonnummer oder seine komplette Adresse angibt...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wer kauft ohne Probefahrt ein Auto?



Händler die eh das Fzg. in den Export schicken.


----------



## Abductee (16. April 2015)

Ich bezweifle jetzt mal das der Fragesteller ein Händler ist.
Ein Privatman will vor einem Kauf eine Probefahrt machen und das ist abgemeldet nur schwer möglich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle jetzt mal das der Frageseller ein Händler ist.



Mit Händler meinte ich den Käufer. Ob der TE ein Händler ist


----------



## T-Drive (16. April 2015)

Joselman schrieb:


> Viel Spaß wenn der Käufer dann nicht umgehend ummeldet und noch richtig ******** baut. Sowas zu empfehlen finde ich richtig dämlich! Probefahrt hin oder her.



Dämlich finde ich eher deine Aussage, mit dem richtig ausgefüllten Kaufvertrag kann dem Verkäufer gar nichts passieren. Bei privat - privat Geschäft ist eine möglich Probefahrt  durchaus sinnvoll, im Gegensatz zu deinem unnützen Kommentar.


----------



## Joselman (16. April 2015)

Du  kannst den Kommentar dämlich finden das steht dir natürlich frei aber unnütz ist er nicht. 5 Minuten googlen und überall steht das gleiche. Da kannst du deinen Kaufvertrag richtig ausfüllen wie du willst. Es bleibt einfach ein Restrisiko.


----------



## T-Drive (16. April 2015)

googlen ? was ist das ?  Ich sprech das aus pers. Erfahrung, und Vertrag ist Vertrag, auch in Deutschland. Für das Restrisiko genügt eine kurze telefonische Nachricht beim Versicherer über den Verkauf des FZG.

Dein Kommentar ist hinsichtlich der Fragestellung des TE unnütz da er nur deine Meinung ist,................. hin oder her


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2015)

Oh ja die pöhsen Händler, nur weil vielleicht 0,0005 % linke Dinger abziehen nimmt man alle in Sippenhaft. Da sind knallharte Preisverhandlungen eher an der Tagesordnung. Linke Vögel gibt es auch unter den namhaften Unternehmen. Mir würde sogar von einem lokalen VAG Händler 400 Taler für ein sauberes Kfz mit 20 Monaten HU geboten ( Laufleistung unter 100 Tkm, 2. Finger usw.. ).
Datum Uhrzeit auf den Vertrag sowie einen Zeitraum wo er das Kfz abmelden muss und fertig ist der Lachs. Danach kann man seiner Versicherung diese Daten ja geben.


----------



## PhoenixEX (16. April 2015)

Wie wäre folgendes Vorschlag(wenn das überhaupt geht)
Ich melde das Fahrzeug ab(falls 100% sicher ist, dass der Käufer das Fahrzeug kauft)
Nehme meine Plakette
Verkaufe das Auto

Wäre das möglich?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2015)

Ja das wäre möglich^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2015)

Naja du musst aber bedenken das nicht jeder Käufer aus der nächsten Straßenecke kommt und teilweise eine weite Anreise hat. Ich würde es mir da 2 x überlegen nochmal zu kommen wenn es sich preislich nicht niederschlägt.
Generell wäre alles möglich wenn man sich mit dem möglichen Käufer einigen kann. Was ist es denn für ein Wägelchen?


----------



## PhoenixEX (16. April 2015)

FordKA Baujahr 2006


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2015)

Aha ok, sollte sich verkaufen lassen wenn er saubere Problemstellen hat ( hat leider nur viele davon )


----------



## Holdie (17. April 2015)

Bitte bedenke, wenn du das Fahrzeug abmeldest, der Käuferkreis drastisch geschmälert wird.  Das Fahrzeug ist dann nur noch fuer Leute interessant im engeren Umkreis oder mit Anhänger. Einfach den Kaufvertrag bei Autoscout vollständig ausfüllen und du bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Abductee (17. April 2015)

Abmelden kann man nach der Probefahrt immer noch.
Das muss ja nicht gleich bedeutet das der Käufer mit deinem Kennzeichen heimfahren will.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. April 2015)

Tipp: Du kannst den Wagen auch abmelden, dann bist du versicherungsmäßig auf der sicheren Seite, und dafür für den Käufer als "Service" beim Landratsamt so ein Kurzzeit-Kennzeichen für die Überführung besorgen (falls der Käufer damit heimfahren will).
Seit April müssen die Verkäufer die Kurzzeit-Dinger ausstellen lassen, weil es da ne neue Regelung gibt, dass die nur noch in dem Landkreis ausgegeben werden, in dem das Fahrzeug zuletzt angemeldet gewesen ist.

Ein Käufer aus München bekommt für ein Fahrzeug, das er in Augsburg kaufen will, in München somit keine Kurzzeitnummer mehr. Das muss er oder der Verkäufer dann in Augsburg beantragen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2015)

Nö das ist so nicht richtig:


> *Ort der Kennzeichenausstellung
> * Nach neuem Recht kann das Kennzeichen sowohl am Wohnsitz des Halters als auch am Standort des Fahrzeuges ausgestellt werden. Sofern sich eine Person mit Wohnsitz in München spontan zum Kauf eines Fahrzeugs in Hamburg entscheidet, kann das Kurzzeitkennzeichen zukünftig auch in Hamburg beantragt werden



Macht den Kauf von Privat ja richtig uninteressant


----------

